# multi season contracts



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

just curious if anyone on here would have a sample of their multi year contract for snow removal that i may be able to use as a guide ??


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure what you are looking for...

We use our standard contract. We offer a slight discount for the 3 or 5 year option. Mostly we are allowing them to hedge against increases. All we change is the dates of the contract.


----------



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

i do not have a seasonal contract would like to see someone elses to get some sort of idea what to include it it thank you


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I would like to see this too. Thanks


----------

